# Having a really bad day



## Saponista (Apr 15, 2014)

I had an epileptic seizure yesterday for the first time in four years. I'm sat at home off work today feeling really ill, but the worst of it is that I now lose my driving licence for a year and public transport where I live isn't great. I feel like all my freedom has been ripped from me overnight. Need some cheering up!


----------



## BabyPickles106 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sorry that you are feeling down.  I have a friend that has seizures and I see what she struggles with.  Although nothing I say can make it better I do hope you have a better day.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh Sapster, that sucks  

What would you like to cheer you up?  A short story about you and a unicorn or a photo of me playing the cello?


----------



## Saponista (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks baby pickles an eff. I'm going to be greedy eff and request the unicorn story and the pic of you playing the cello. I need a chuckle


----------



## leapinglizards (Apr 15, 2014)

*Cheer*

Dear Saponista,

I send you thoughts of bunnies and rainbows and little puppies playing with butterflies.  I send you my wishes and thoughts for speedy healing of mind and body and a sense of peace and control returning to your life past the current strife and woes.

Namaste-  that which is divine in me  recognizes that which is divine in you.

Feel better!


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm so very sorry you are having a terrible time right now.  I hope things get better for you soon  and sending you healing thoughts and good wishes.


----------



## Susie (Apr 15, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear that!  Truly the worst of it is the loss of driving privileges.  Have you figured out why you had the first seizure in four years?  Sometimes, if it was caused by missed medications or something else that is fixable, doctors and state motor vehicle departments will clear people to drive again once you can prove that it is indeed fixed.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 15, 2014)

Once upon a time, Princess Saponista was walking along Plymouth High Street on a bright sunny day.  She had not a care in the world, her thoughts consumed by kittens, soaps and the delicious Oggie's pasty she happily eating.  Suddenly, from the doorway of a Ladbrooks, a unicorn leapt out!

"Give me that pasty, init?" growled the unicorn, waving it's horn at the princess menancingly.

"Bog off!" said Princess Saponista, as she raised her own fists in the classic pugilistic manner.

The unicorn was rattled - normally people, especially ladies, would cower in terror and give up their tasty treats such as scones and pasties with no resistance at all.  Taking advantage of the merest moment of hesitation, Princess Saponista grabbed the mane of the unicorn in one hand while fish-hooking it's mouth with the other, she forced the beast down to the ground.

"You still want my food, you Findus Ready Meal?!?" shouted the princess

"Gnargh" said the unicorn, it's mouth twisted.  Saponista yanked at the mane a little more

"Do you?" she screamed.  The unicorn managed to shake it's head, ears watering with the pain and humiliation.

"Good.  Then get out of my sight" said the princess as she release the unicorn with a kick to the kidney. "And don't let me catch you round here again.  This is MY town."

With the applause of the town-folk ringing in her ears, Princess Saponista went to get a good Devon cream scone.

"I bet that git comes from Cornwall" she thought to herself, as she strolled in to the tea rooms.

The end.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 15, 2014)

I think it was just stress and being a bit under the weather. Unfortunately in the UK it's a legal thing and any seizure automatically bars you for a year despite the circumstances. I looked into it last time it happened to me and there was no way to get around it


----------



## Saponista (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks eff, you genuinely just made me smile a little bit for the first time today. Impressive cello!


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 15, 2014)

Eff, you have me HOWLING.

Saponista, that sucks.  Hugs to you! A lady I know has a son who has seizures, and she realized that he almost always had one during a storm - maybe something about the change in the barometric pressure? She started giving him meds as a preventative whenever a storm was forecast and that helped HUGELY.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 15, 2014)

Saponista said:


> I think it was just stress and being a bit under the weather. Unfortunately in the UK it's a legal thing and any seizure automatically bars you for a year despite the circumstances. I looked into it last time it happened to me and there was no way to get around it


 
So Sorry to hear that. It sucks to have to lose a license over 1 seizure. Here there has to be actual proof that your seizures keep you from driving. My daughter had to go to court once when a doctor told tried to get her license pulled due to seizures. Fortunetly the judge found not proof she was incapable of driving. I assume in the UK you cannot even fight the decision when it is an isolated seizure, or hopefully it was an isolated one. Sending you good thoughts.


----------



## MzMolly65 (Apr 15, 2014)

((hugs)) to you Saponista.  Boo on having your license pulled.

Gent .. :clap:


----------



## lsg (Apr 15, 2014)

So sorry to hear this, you are in my prayers.


----------



## Tienne (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm really sorry your 4 year good streak broke, Saponista. I hope it was a one off and you'll be okay from now on.


----------



## Ruthie (Apr 15, 2014)

Hugs to you,  Saponista.  Wish you lived here.   Then we could run around together for the next year.   Not the same as your independence,  I know.   But we would have fun.


----------



## JusDin (Apr 15, 2014)

That sucks, Saponista.  Thinking about you and wishing I could do something to make it all better.  The loss of independence is horrible.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone, your kind thoughts have lifted my spirits a bit.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 15, 2014)

I am currently looking up old fashioned traditional bikes with baskets. There may be a silver lining in that I can cycle places and get a new bike to boot!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 15, 2014)

Saponista said:


> .............with baskets............



For scones and pasties!


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Apr 15, 2014)

*hugs Saponista* I'm so sorry.  And biking everywhere is a good idea! I need to get back on my bike. I stopped for winter when it was getting dark too early, and I haven't gotten back into it since the days started lengthening again. If I can get it to where I can get up the hill, I could even theoretically bike to work. (My main office is close to home for me, just up a huge hill!)


----------



## Saponista (Apr 15, 2014)

Exactly! Us Devonians can't go anywhere without our scones and pastys. Mmmmm with clotted cream and jam. I'm making myself hungry now.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 15, 2014)

Hills are a nightmare on bikes, I feel your pain and Plymouth is very hilly!


----------



## neeners (Apr 15, 2014)

awww.....I'm so sorry!  sucks about rules like that....no leeway!

 on the brighter note, you're going to get a ton of exercise and fresh air on your bike, AND you have lots of excuses to stay home all day and make soap!  hehe

 hope you feel better soon, and that the next year passes quickly for you.  *hugs*


----------



## Jencat (Apr 15, 2014)

That sucks :sad: .  I hope the next year brings you something fabulous to make up for the loss of freedom.  Glad you at least have places to go in biking distance!


----------



## CaraBou (Apr 16, 2014)

I have another idea... This is the perfect year to travel abroad. You don't need -- or even want -- to drive for that!  A cruise sounds nice. Hey, how about a flight across the pond, an unhurried hopscotch across the US, then a ferry up to Alaska!!  In fact the ferry starts in Bellingham, Washington, which is also were Brambleberry is located.  You'd be like a kid in a candy store sniffing all of their fragrances!  And surely a trip like that would leave all of the mean unicorns behind.  I didn't even know there were mean unicorns.  But if any _should _happen to follow you, I'll sick a brown bear or wolf on it when you get up here.  And then we'll make soap!


----------



## Ruthie (Apr 16, 2014)

I love CaraBou's idea!   We could fix you up with not only places to SHOP, but with places to SOAP along the way.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 16, 2014)

I love CaraBou's idea too Ruthie!! It would be so brilliant to meet all you soapers from across the pond. Shame it's so expensive to travel!! The thought if visiting bramble berry HQ is making me drool!! We don't have anything on that scale over here, us soapers are a minority.


----------



## Susie (Apr 16, 2014)

We're a minority here, also.  We are just a very vocal bunch!

Seriously, that sucks.  But, on the bright side, you are going to get fit and trim biking around everywhere!  I saw some awesome bikes somewhere that had some major hauling possibilities...now to find the link...

http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-23587916

http://dutchbikebrands.com/


----------



## AnnaO (Apr 19, 2014)

Saponista - sending you much love and hugs.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 20, 2014)

Saponista said:


> Hills are a nightmare on bikes, I feel your pain and Plymouth is very hilly!



Hills are your friends.  They make you work but reward you with the downhill run.  Soon the up is easier and the downhill arrives more quickly.  The true nightmare is the bike to nowhere that people insist on using in their homes or gyms, missing out on the sights and smells of the natural world that cyclists enjoy.  It makes the mental and physical aspects of life better.  I love the bike.


----------



## grayceworks (Apr 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear this. *hugs* I've had various types of seizures all my life, so I have gone through the "not driving" thing here and there, usually only for 6 months at a time though, and just between me and my doctor, while we worked out whatever issue was affecting things... Usually tired or stress, sometimes a medication making me more prone to seizure. It is definitely frustrating to feel that loss of independence. Sucks that it is mandatory there... 

I don't have any unicorn stories, scones, or pasties, but I have a fun video of 2 guys rocking on cello! Sadly, it's not TEG, but they are both cute! 

2 Cellos - Thunderstruck

(hope this posts ok)


----------



## Dennis (Apr 20, 2014)

:clap::clap: Bravo! :clap::clap:


----------



## Saponista (Apr 20, 2014)

And they are playing an ac/dc track so it's win win!!!


----------



## Saponista (Apr 20, 2014)

The kind responses from all over the world have really helped me get through the last few days. It's stopped me feeling so alone so thank you everyone, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Ruthie (Apr 21, 2014)

I remember those stories we read in school about stow aways.  Maybe we could figure out  a way to get you and your bike to this side of the pond. Let's work on that.   When we get that done we can start on your itinerary.   If you  come in through the Gulf of Mexico I can meet you in Houston or Corpus Christi. There are some good suppliers in North Texas.


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 21, 2014)

Saponista said:


> The kind responses from all over the world have really helped me get through the last few days. It's stopped me feeling so alone so thank you everyone, I really appreciate it.



You are definitely not alone. I'm so sorry for your road bump with this - you are in my thoughts.


----------

